# Want to lose 100 pounds on dnp have any one lost that much weight or more on dnp.l



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi guys have any one Lost 50 or 100 pound on dnp , in how much time and what were the doses and duration, and was it in single cycle with or without breaks or was it multiple cycles with or with out breaks.and any sides and the use of T3 supplementation in the long cycles. And if u know some one who have tried it. I'm not that much obese I'm 25 to 30 per body fat just wanted to know who have tried it. And please don't say that do cardio or diet as I have done it in the past and will try to do with these options , so please understand and any negative comment will not be tolerated. Please share ur experience or some one else u know as I will follow ur protocol to lose 100 or 50 pounds with dnp so be sincere and base ur answer respectfully.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Diet and cardio properly :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Dark sim said:


> Diet and cardio properly :thumb:


^^^^ + over a long period time


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Best said:


> Hi guys have any one Lost 50 or 100 pound on dnp , in how much time and what were the doses and duration, and was it in single cycle with or without breaks or was it multiple cycles with or with out breaks.and any sides and the use of T3 supplementation in the long cycles. And if u know some one who have tried it. I'm not that much obese I'm 25 to 30 per body fat just wanted to know who have tried it. And please don't say that do cardio or diet as I have done it in the past and will try to do with these options , so please understand and any negative comment will not be tolerated. Please share ur experience or some one else u know as I will follow ur protocol to lose 100 or 50 pounds with dnp so be sincere and base ur answer respectfully.


just do it naturally. at that weight just cutting sh!t out your diet and moving a bit more it would fall off you

no need for a harmful substance mate, and tbh its not going to just be an easy way out. mayaswell do it once, permanently than keep going up and down relying on a substance


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I have done it naturally without stims.

I can tell you right now you are going to want to diet right do cardio but most importantly you want to weight train or else you will get skinny fat.

Diet sorted first and foremost then some weight training and lastly cardio.

Skinny fat is worse than obese, healthier but looks a mess.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You expect people on here to answer respectfully, while you continue to overeat & want to take an Industrial Poison?

Diet & Cardio.

Do not take any drugs.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

latblaster said:


> You expect people on here to answer respectfully, while you continue to overeat & want to take an Industrial Poison?
> 
> Diet & Cardio.
> 
> Do not take any drugs.


'so please understand and any negative comment will not be tolerated.'


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

I lost more than 100lbs following a very low carb diet and weight training alone, did a couple of low dose DNP cycles at the end to help shift the last bit but wouldn't recommend relying on it to shift the bulk of your weight.

The most important thing that I learned for me anyway was not to try and do it all in one go, I realised it was a good idea that when weight loss stalled to take a week off, up calories a bit then drop a bit more, seemed to help to keep things progressing for me.

good luck and stick with it, it's a marathon not a sprint.

Cheers


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

my main problem is not sticking toa diet, I have and do cardio, weight training but Incan not stick to a diet because I have always craving for bad foods. This was the reason why I started IF ( intermittent fasting ) by only eating once a day but those were bad foods. If u read my history 4 years back I was 16 per body fat and 5 years ago I was 10 read my first thread u will know where I'm coming from.I myself am a medical student and my father is medical doctor and dean of a hospital. So I know the pros and cons of the chemical substance called dinitrophenol.. I'm just saying if some one have used it for a period of time and in certain dose and lost a considerable amount of fat , so I can follow the same protocol and be safe. I have also talked with echo who is my my friend and he also is the same body fat as I'm , he is a member here and very educated on topic of dnp , he and I made a combined decision for me ,to do 300 mg of dnp for three weeks and then one week rest and repeat it until I reach my goal , which will be in six months or more or less, be polite and have any one tried this type of protocol cheers.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you told your Dad about taking DNP?

Ask him for advice on taking non-prescribed drugs, see what he says. Take his advice.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Best said:


> *my main problem is not sticking toa diet, I have and do cardio, weight training but Incan not stick to a diet because I have always craving for bad foods.* This was the reason why I started IF ( intermittent fasting ) by only eating once a day but those were bad foods. If u read my history 4 years back I was 16 per body fat and 5 years ago I was 10 read my first thread u will know where I'm coming from.I myself am a medical student and my father is medical doctor and dean of a hospital. So I know the pros and cons of the chemical substance called dinitrophenol.. I'm just saying if some one have used it for a period of time and in certain dose and lost a considerable amount of fat , so I can follow the same protocol and be safe. I have also talked with echo who is my my friend and he also is the same body fat as I'm , he is a member here and very educated on topic of dnp , he and I made a combined decision for me ,to do 300 mg of dnp for three weeks and then one week rest and repeat it until I reach my goal , which will be in six months or more or less, be polite and have any one tried this type of protocol cheers.


and taking a poisonous substance will never make that problem go away


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Best said:


> my main problem is not sticking toa diet, I have and do cardio, weight training but Incan not stick to a diet because I have always craving for bad foods. This was the reason why I started IF ( intermittent fasting ) by only eating once a day but those were bad foods. If u read my history 4 years back I was 16 per body fat and 5 years ago I was 10 read my first thread u will know where I'm coming from.I myself am a medical student and my father is medical doctor and dean of a hospital. So I know the pros and cons of the chemical substance called dinitrophenol.. I'm just saying if some one have used it for a period of time and in certain dose and lost a considerable amount of fat , so I can follow the same protocol and be safe. I have also talked with echo who is my my friend and he also is the same body fat as I'm , he is a member here and very educated on topic of dnp , he and I made a combined decision for me ,to do 300 mg of dnp for three weeks and then one week rest and repeat it until I reach my goal , which will be in six months or more or less, be polite and have any one tried this type of protocol cheers.


also mate, im gonna sound like a real a$$hole saying this, but you say you are a medical student. you NEED to start using punctuation and paragraphs, as your posts are ridiculously hard to read and make sense of


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Best said:


> my main problem is not sticking toa diet, I have and do cardio, weight training but Incan not stick to a diet because I have always craving for bad foods. This was the reason why I started IF ( intermittent fasting ) by only eating once a day but those were bad foods. If u read my history 4 years back I was 16 per body fat and 5 years ago I was 10 read my first thread u will know where I'm coming from.I myself am a medical student and my father is medical doctor and dean of a hospital. So I know the pros and cons of the chemical substance called dinitrophenol.. I'm just saying if some one have used it for a period of time and in certain dose and lost a considerable amount of fat , so I can follow the same protocol and be safe. I have also talked with echo who is my my friend and he also is the same body fat as I'm , he is a member here and very educated on topic of dnp , he and I made a combined decision for me ,to do 300 mg of dnp for three weeks and then one week rest and repeat it until I reach my goal , which will be in six months or more or less, be polite and have any one tried this type of protocol cheers.


Start dealing with the real problem first.

You need to realise you are war with yourself constantly and everytime you eat crap your losing, your allowing your life and your happiness to be controlled by food.

I no longer look at food as enjoyment, i look at it as fuel now this doesn't mean you need to not enjoy food because you can if you just take the time to prep quality ingredients with care.

PPPPPP.

Prior Planning Prevents P!ss Poor Performance.

Plan your diet out and keep it strict, allow yourself a cheat meal not a cheat day.

I have kept mine simple by eating the same thing day in and day out the only part that changes is the seasoning.

Weigh your food don't just guess.

I'm on what i would call the home stretch, abs are out bf% is getting lower im loving it and its all natty, yeah some t3's would be a possibility but not DNP.

If i were you i would take your DNP money and spend it on an online coach, it will be the best money you ever spend, it was for me.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Pointless using DNP or clen or anything in my eyes if your usual diet and workout routine isn't in order, no point using short term effects, need to change your mental attitude, diet and workouts for the long term.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes I have told him , he was first to afraid about dnp but when I showed him some studies on dnp in 1938s and 1982 dr benckensky protocol who treated 14000 patients with out any fatality. He and I found that with dnp there was a steep dose response curve ie some can take higher doses and did not have a problem and some at lower doses have significant side effects. I don't know if I'm that unlucky person who is genetically predisposed to its toxicity, that is why FDA banned it. So my dad a a medical doctor and I myself as a medical student and with the online help of echo and conciliator have managed to create a cycle 300 mg 3 weeks on and 1 week of and repeat it until I reach my goal ,so the body has time to wash out the poison and I'm safe with this type of protocol. My dad tells me that use a low dose and have a week or 10 days break between cycles for the above purpose.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Best said:


> Yes I have told him , he was first to afraid about dnp but when I showed him some studies on dnp in 1938s and 1982 dr benckensky protocol who treated 14000 patients with out any fatality. He and I found that with dnp there was a steep dose response curve ie some can take higher doses and did not have a problem and some at lower doses have significant side effects. I don't know if I'm that unlucky person who is genetically predisposed to its toxicity, that is why FDA banned it. So my dad a a medical doctor and I myself as a medical student and with the online help of echo and conciliator have managed to create a cycle 300 mg 3 weeks on and 1 week of and repeat it until I reach my goal ,so the body has time to wash out the poison and I'm safe with this type of protocol. My dad tells me that use a low dose and have a week or 10 days break between cycles for the above purpose.


"Goodluck" is all we can offer you, because your mind was made up before you started the thread.

Don't think you will find anyone who ran DNP when they were obese, i think most of the replies will come from people have either used something more reasonable or did it naturally.

Start a journal so we can see your progress as your obviously quite happy to play lab rat.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Best said:


> *my main problem is not sticking toa diet, I have and do cardio, weight training but Incan not stick to a diet because I have always craving for bad foods.*


Unless you learn to deal with these "always cravings for bad food" this is an utterly pointless exercise.

Using DNP to lose weight while still eating $hite will mean as soon as you stop poisoning yourself the weight will come straight back, you're fat because you eat too much, not because you need more drugs in your system.

Find some will power, sort the diet out and you've half a chance of losing the weight and keeping it off.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I think one member ran DNP long term and had health issues due to it, his name was @Tassotti I think.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I think one member ran DNP long term and had health issues due to it, his name was @Tassotti I think.


How long did he ran it, and did he had any breaks in between or running it constantly. And what were the sides or health issues.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> also mate, im gonna sound like a real a$$hole saying this, but you say you are a medical student. you NEED to start using punctuation and paragraphs, as your posts are ridiculously hard to read and make sense of


Yes u are a ass whole u know ur self we'll.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Best said:


> How long did he ran it, and did he had any breaks in between or running it constantly. And what were the sides or health issues.


he went blind temporarily and developed cataracts


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Best said:


> Yes u are a ass whole u know ur self we'll.


 :thumb:


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> he went blind temporarily and developed cataracts


How long did he ran it and did he run it constantly or have any breaks in between.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I am very surprised, in fact astonished that your Father - who you allege is a Clinician, would approve the use of DNP.

He is far more qualified to give you advice, but the fact that he appears to endorse this, makes me doubt his capabilities as a Doctor.

It also calls in to question your thinking, because relying on studies from such a long time ago regarding DNP,

makes me wonder if you're considering the full facts in a rational way.

I am posting plainly, this is not meant to insult you or your father. 

But really, do some proper research on weight loss. Lose the fat in a healthy way.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry to sound harsh here, but your lazy approach to losing weight reflects how you probably ended up 100lbs heavier in the first place.

Take the DNP as you've made your mind up. Good luck.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Best said:


> How long did he ran it, and did he had any breaks in between or running it constantly. And what were the sides or health issues.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/266374-dnp-made-me-go-blind.html


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Theseus

Maybe the OP will listen to you?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol your a medical student? What university do you go to?


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

latblaster said:


> I am very surprised, in fact astonished that your Father - who you allege is a Clinician, would approve the use of DNP.
> 
> He is far more qualified to give you advice, but the fact that he appears to endorse this, makes me doubt his capabilities as a Doctor.
> 
> ...


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't want to sound harsh either , but taking dnp over changing lifestyle and dealing with your food issues is crazy . Especially two medically trained professionals. The FDA banned this substance for a reason, I sort of understand its use as a competitor or something to shed that last few pounds. But starting so large and diving into dnp is just plain lazyness. Oh , and I've been there. Lost, at my lightest, 98 pounds. Not a drug in sight.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

troponin said:


> Lol your a medical student? What university do you go to?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Best

Read this:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3550200/


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

KRSOne said:


> View attachment 154832


hahaha looks like his taken a sh1t, blown his load and sneezed at the same time.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

troponin said:


> hahaha looks like his taken a sh1t, blown his load and sneezed at the same time.


loll. this is medical service providingz


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

My fathers dead...never mind.

I gave you my reasons as to why I doubted both you & he.

AND, if you can climb down off your high horse & read the Pub Med Study

- which you appear to have NOT READ before starting this thread, you'll understand my concerns.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Best said:


> Hi guys have any one Lost 50 or 100 pound on dnp , in how much time and what were the doses and duration, and was it in single cycle with or without breaks or was it multiple cycles with or with out breaks.and any sides and the use of T3 supplementation in the long cycles. And if u know some one who have tried it. I'm not that much obese I'm 25 to 30 per body fat just wanted to know who have tried it. And please don't say that do cardio or diet as I have done it in the past and will try to do with these options , so please understand and any negative comment will not be tolerated. Please share ur experience or some one else u know as I will follow ur protocol to lose 100 or 50 pounds with dnp so be sincere and base ur answer respectfully.


whats your age, height, and weight? and are you working full-time in a job


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Smitch said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/266374-dnp-made-me-go-blind.html


Looks like he was taking 250 to 500 mg for 6 months but I will not be taking no more than 300 mg for 6 months or more.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Jas said:


> whats your age, height, and weight? and are you working full-time in a job


As I have said in this thread , read my first thread u will know every thing about me.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Best said:


> Looks like he was taking 250 to 500 mg for 6 months but I will not be taking no more than 300 mg for 6 months or more.


I've taken DNP before but i wouldn't want to run it at any dose for that amount of time, health risks aside you'll feel like sh1t for half a year.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Best said:


> Yes u are a ass whole u know ur self we'll.


We will what?

Kiss and make up when you've finished these awfully written come backs?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Best said:


> As I have said in this thread , read my first thread u will know every thing about me.


First post?? Where here does it say your job, age, height, and weight?

Quote Originally Posted by Best View Post

Hi guys have any one Lost 50 or 100 pound on dnp , in how much time and what were the doses and duration, and was it in single cycle with or without breaks or was it multiple cycles with or with out breaks.and any sides and the use of T3 supplementation in the long cycles. And if u know some one who have tried it. I'm not that much obese I'm 25 to 30 per body fat just wanted to know who have tried it. And please don't say that do cardio or diet as I have done it in the past and will try to do with these options , so please understand and any negative comment will not be tolerated. Please share ur experience or some one else u know as I will follow ur protocol to lose 100 or 50 pounds with dnp so be sincere and base ur answer respectfully.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Jas said:


> First post?? Where here does it say your job, age, height, and weight?
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by Best View Post
> 
> Hi guys have any one Lost 50 or 100 pound on dnp , in how much time and what were the doses and duration, and was it in single cycle with or without breaks or was it multiple cycles with or with out breaks.and any sides and the use of T3 supplementation in the long cycles. And if u know some one who have tried it. I'm not that much obese I'm 25 to 30 per body fat just wanted to know who have tried it. And please don't say that do cardio or diet as I have done it in the past and will try to do with these options , so please understand and any negative comment will not be tolerated. Please share ur experience or some one else u know as I will follow ur protocol to lose 100 or 50 pounds with dnp so be sincere and base ur answer respectfully.


It is not my first thread see my first thread. About dnp and usinc acid.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Best said:


> It is not my first thread see my first thread. About dnp and usinc acid.


Can't your age, height, and weight change from your first thread??

Just write it here so everyone knows on this thread, more people will help than having to look over your history of threads. Don't be difficult for other members


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I've taken DNP before but i wouldn't want to run it at any dose for that amount of time, health risks aside you'll feel like sh1t for half a year.


How much fat or weight that guy lost in 6 months , and there was another person mentioning that he had done 19 weeks of dnp straight how much fat or weight he lost , if u have any idea.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

FFS


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Jas said:


> Can't your age, height, and weight change from your first thread??
> 
> Just write it here so everyone knows on this thread, more people will help than having to look over your history of threads. Don't be difficult for other members


I'm not making it difficult for anyone u are making it difficult for ur self but still I will write it for u height 5:9 age 21 weight 220


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> We will what?
> 
> Kiss and make up when you've finished these awfully written come backs?[/QUif
> 
> Gift for u.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Best said:


> I'm guessing that didn't work how expected it to?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Best said:


> I'm not making it difficult for anyone u are making it difficult for ur self but still I will write it for u height 5:9 age 21 weight 220


I was going to help you, but you have a chip on your shoulder at 21. Grow up kid.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> U have to expect many gift from me in the future.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Best said:


> my main problem is not sticking toa diet, I have and do cardio, weight training but Incan not stick to a diet because I have always craving for bad foods. This was the reason why I started IF ( intermittent fasting ) by only eating once a day but those were bad foods. If u read my history 4 years back I was 16 per body fat and 5 years ago I was 10 read my first thread u will know where I'm coming from.I myself am a medical student and my father is medical doctor and dean of a hospital. So I know the pros and cons of the chemical substance called dinitrophenol.. I'm just saying if some one have used it for a period of time and in certain dose and lost a considerable amount of fat , so I can follow the same protocol and be safe. I have also talked with echo who is my my friend and he also is the same body fat as I'm , he is a member here and very educated on topic of dnp , he and I made a combined decision for me ,to do 300 mg of dnp for three weeks and then one week rest and repeat it until I reach my goal , which will be in six months or more or less, be polite and have any one tried this type of protocol cheers.


Right... so what do you think is gonna happen once you reach your goal mate? If you reach your goal and then keep eating shít after stopping DNP, you'll pile all that fat straight back on as quickly as you lost it. Only way to avoid that would be to keep cycling DNP in order to burn off any fat gained, which I'm sure I don't need to tell you is an insane idea. So the only other option is to get some fúcking discipline mate.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Jas said:


> I was going to help you, but you have a chip on your shoulder at 21. Grow up kid.


Ok I'm sorry mate.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mate your seriously boring the tits off me with your fascination with DNP, if being fat is the problem then look at what's the cause, and the cause is you complete lack of will power or commitment to stop eating garbage or work harder at your fitness, you want it handed to you gift wrapped and its not going to happen simple as that, everyday you post regarding this and ask the same questions, @Echo answered all your questions in your last thread and also his own thread so I don't get why you keep banging on, seriously wish there was a way of not seeing certain people's posts or threads


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Best said:


> U have to expect many gift from me in the future.


Is English not your first language?


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

tom1981 said:


> Mate your seriously boring the tits off me with your fascination with DNP, if being fat is the problem then look at what's the cause, and the cause is you complete lack of will power or commitment to stop eating garbage or work harder at your fitness, you want it handed to you gift wrapped and its not going to happen simple as that, everyday you post regarding this and ask the same questions, @Echo answered all your questions in your last thread and also his own thread so I don't get why you keep banging on, seriously wish there was a way of not seeing certain people's posts or threads


U don't think trying a dangerous compound like dnp would need a extensive study and research, if u don't like my post don't read it.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> Is English not your first language?


Are u an idiot don't post on my threads again or I other wise I will take action against u.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Even if using DNP was the safest idea in the world it's still fcuking pointless because you're not changing the reason you have/are putting weight on,

With out changing your diet and sorting out some will power any weight loss from DNP is simply temporary, it's going to go straight back on as soon as you stop, unless you plan on running it for the rest of your life?

Sort your diet out and let the weight come off on its own, by all means just some assistance for the last few % but unless you sort your diet out it's all pointless.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Best said:


> U don't think trying a dangerous compound like dnp would need a extensive study and research, if u don't like my post don't read it.


If you put as much time and effort into researching a diet you'd have lost the weight by now, I'm done


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Best said:


> Are u an idiot don't post on my threads again or I other wise I will take action against u.


Action?

Seriously?

:lol:


----------



## TOPX (Oct 21, 2011)

Best said:


> Are u an idiot don't post on my threads again or I other wise I will take action against u.


 :stupid:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Here we fcuking go again!

Get a bike!


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

tom1981 said:


> If you put as much time and effort into researching a diet you'd have lost the weight by now, I'm done


Your done but 4 years back I was 10 per body fat so I know how to diet.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Best said:


> Your done but 4 years back I was 10 per body fat so I know how to diet.


So do it again if you already know how.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

tom1981 said:


> Mate your seriously boring the tits off me with your fascination with DNP, if being fat is the problem then look at what's the cause, and the cause is you complete lack of will power or commitment to stop eating garbage or work harder at your fitness, you want it handed to you gift wrapped and its not going to happen simple as that, everyday you post regarding this and ask the same questions, @Echo answered all your questions in your last thread and also his own thread so I don't get why you keep banging on, seriously wish there was a way of not seeing certain people's posts or threads


X2!!

To the op: comparing the threads you've started, you seem tk have lost 22lbs in a matter of hours, so just keep on with what you're doing, as it's working a treat.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> X2!!
> 
> To the op: comparing the threads you've started, you seem tk have lost 22lbs in a matter of hours, so just keep on with what you're doing, as it's working a treat.


I have lost 22 pounds in a month from June 15 to July 15 with VLCD diet. I will not tolerate any criticism ,So don't criticize.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Best said:


> I have lost 22 pounds in a month from June 15 to July 15 with VLCD diet. I will not tolerate any criticism ,So don't criticize.


No, you won't tolerate people telling you anything other than that dnp is a miracle cure for obesity and that it's all you need to do.

If I'd lost 22lbs in a month, I'd not change a thing, just add in more cardio when things start to slow down. But that's not what you want to hear, is it.

Edit: yesterday you weighed 242.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> No, you won't tolerate people telling you anything other than that dnp is a miracle cure for obesity and that it's all you need to do.
> 
> If I'd lost 22lbs in a month, I'd not change a thing, just add in more cardio when things start to slow down. But that's not what you want to hear, is it.


My brother I'm not saying any thing like , I don't want to cardio or I don't want to diet, I'm saying if something can motivate me in my journey what's wrong with using it if it gives me an extra boost, I just need some motivation.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Best said:


> Hi guys have any one Lost 50 or 100 pound on dnp , in how much time and what were the doses and duration, and was it in single cycle with or without breaks or was it multiple cycles with or with out breaks.and any sides and the use of T3 supplementation in the long cycles. And if u know some one who have tried it. I'm not that much obese I'm 25 to 30 per body fat just wanted to know who have tried it. And please don't say that do cardio or diet as I have done it in the past and will try to do with these options , so please understand and any negative comment will not be tolerated. Please share ur experience or some one else u know as I will follow ur protocol to lose 100 or 50 pounds with dnp so be sincere and base ur answer respectfully.


IF you have 100lb to loose. it will drop with 2x a day cardio and low calorie diet! Don't burn yourself out on dnp. You'll end up dead!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Best said:


> My brother I'm not saying any thing like , I don't want to cardio or I don't want to diet, I'm saying if something can motivate me in my journey what's wrong with using it if it gives me an extra boost, I just need some motivation.


And 22lbs lost isn't motivation in itself, fella!!? Don't change anything.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> And 22lbs lost isn't motivation in itself, fella!!? Don't change anything.


But it was most muscle not fat.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Best said:


> But it was most muscle not fat.


Not a chance, mate. Did you have your bf measured? If you've got 100lb to lose, that'd make you 10st, which says that you carry very little muscle. Even if you did, and you still had all that fat to lose, you'd lose a lot of fat before burning any noticeable amount of muscle.

Maybe you're not carrying as much meat under there as you think.


----------



## dandamegs (Mar 12, 2014)

Well I really wish I hadn't read this thread :lol:


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Not a chance, mate. Did you have your bf measured? If you've got 100lb to lose, that'd make you 10st, which says that you carry very little muscle. Even if you did, and you still had all that fat to lose, you'd lose a lot of fat before burning any noticeable amount of muscle.
> 
> Maybe you're not carrying as much meat under there as you think.


I do not have exactly 100 pounds to lose it was just an estimate, if I'm 25 to 30 per body fat , and 220 pounds ,tis means I have 50 pounds of fat to come down to 10 per and if I lose 10 pounds in one month with the help of dnp , i can reach my goal in 6 to 7 months or less.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Best said:


> I do not have exactly 100 pounds to lose it was just an estimate, if I'm 25 to 30 per body fat , and 220 pounds ,tis means I have 50 pounds of fat to come down to 10 per and if I lose 10 pounds in one month with the help of dnp , i can reach my goal in 6 to 7 months or less.


There's a hell of a difference between the 50 you say now and the 100 (thread title) that you said before. If you can't work out simple numbers like this, then you're not safe administering dnp dosages.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> There's a hell of a difference between the 50 you say now and the 100 (thread title) that you said before. If you can't work out simple numbers like this, then you're not safe administering dnp dosages.


I'm a human I'm not a machine, we sometimes make mistakes.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Best said:


> I'm a human I'm not a machine, we sometimes make mistakes.


So you now have 3.5st to lose instead of 7..?! Hell of a mistake.

Stay away from the dnp, as you'll be dangerous with it.

I'll not enter this thread again.

Over and out.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Smitch said:


> I've taken DNP before but i wouldn't want to run it at any dose for that amount of time, health risks aside you'll feel like sh1t for half a year.


Did u know how much weight or fat that person lost in a 6 months,


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Best said:


> Did u know how much weight or fat that person lost in a 6 months,


No idea, ask him.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You allege you're a Medical Student, are you actually studying Medicine at University now?

If a patient came to you with the same ideas of using DNP in the same way, what would you tell them?

I expect you to answer both questions, with correct spelling & punctuation.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

latblaster said:


> You allege you're a Medical Student, are you actually studying Medicine at University now?
> 
> If a patient came to you with the same ideas of using DNP in the same way, what would you tell them?
> 
> I expect you to answer both questions, with correct spelling & punctuation.


ANSWER 1 yes I'm a medical student studying physiology, biochemistry and grays anotemy in my 1 year.

ANSWER 2 if I had experienced with dnp I wouldn't be asking from u guys , I'm just curious as people sometime ask me if they can use dnp , but I don't have a specific answer to it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Best said:


> How much fat or weight that guy lost in 6 months , and there was another person mentioning that he had done 19 weeks of dnp straight how much fat or weight he lost , if u have any idea.


The only thing of any importance I lost was my eyesight !


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Tassotti said:


> The only thing of any importance I lost was my eyesight !


Sorry to hear about ur cataract formation, but u we're taking high doses such as 500 mg, how much on total have u lost weight and how much body fat u have lost and is ur eye sight ok now.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Best said:


> Hi guys have any one Lost 50 or 100 pound on dnp


So your seriously obese then? Do u even lift? Its fat unlifting phaggots and anorexic girls that die on dnp so I would suggest you stop eating sh1te instead and start lifting heavy.

Just my 2 cents pal

sICKC


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> So your seriously obese then? Do u even lift? Its fat unlifting phaggots and anorexic girls that die on dnp so I would suggest you stop eating sh1te instead and start lifting heavy.
> 
> Just my 2 cents pal
> 
> sICKC


Not how I would've worded it but you're spot on


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

im sure the people who made the papers lost a good few pounds after taking it with out knowing safety, continuing to lose weight as well it was that effective...

disclaimer: dont take dnp unless your informed is my point in case anyone thinks im been serious, i know someone will think this is supporting dnp


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

dear OP

please see past the negative criticism and take a deep breath in, they are not making fun of you out of spike, out of humour. you might have felt some of the posts upsetting or insulting and took them as personal attack. ultimately the hidden message and intention in these posts are of your best interest and safety in mind...

dnp can shift weigh, you know that, we know that, they all know that. many of us have tried it and it worked. short term as a way to lose some weights as an adjunct of vigorous exercise and strict diet plan. it isn't because they don't want you to lose weight like they did and disapprove your quest to try it out of conspiracy to sabotage your goal. if you can screen through all the negative remarks without feeling defensive (yes I know it can be difficult sometimes), the rational of many of the disapproving posts, simply stem from the fact that, to solve the problem (weight), you need to deal with the root cause, and taking extreme measures that risk your health for an ultimately losing battle is not wise or smart. You are a bright kid and you must know that too.

if someone is having liver cirrhosis and is on the liver transplant waiting list, but refusing to cut down his heavy alcohol intake, yet trying to convince the consultant having the liver transplant will motivate him to stop taking alcohol, and if he cannot stop the alcohol, the new liver will not be damaged by the alcohol and if it does, he simply needs another transplant. you will agree it isn't going to work.

by taking DNP to lose weight, you might achieve your goal but no one will agree taking that continuously for 6-8 months will be safe. the reason is because it is not. on top of that even if you have had your 6 packs after the risky quest, the original cause of the weight gain is not being dealt with, you will pile on the weight again if you are not working out well and eating clean. weight loss is a long battle, not a quick fix, and you need to think of maintenance too. you cannot be on DNP forever.

some of these guys have done DNP, but I bet, no one will do 6 months straight. if you need 6 months of DNP to achieve your goal, it means the weight you are carrying are still quite a fair amount. eating healthy and be active physically are a way of getting what you want and maintaining what you want. it is the lifestyle that needs to be modified, not the duration or dosage or dnp. that's the message we are trying to tell you

you might have set your mind up and will do dnp regardless anyway, but if you do, please be safe and read more about it. you mentioned @Echo is your mate, I am sure he will help you and I do doubt he will be encouraging 6 months of DNP.

I hope you can see that we are your friends, not your enemy...think about it and you will realise it is all because we worry about your health and the challenge ahead of you if your diet is not sorted in the first place.

If there is a post from another person asking for opinion to inject testosterone but yet would not exercise or sort out his diet, and expect to have a body builder physique by sitting in front of the tv munching chocolate, we will say the same things to him too. it is not the testosterone he needs....not yet at least....the advice is not out of personal attack, simply a logical approach...

simply a friendly advice...by no mean a criticism....please consider what we have said to you again by screening out the negative emotions. just judge it with a clear analytical way and you know the answer yourself, and you know it does make sense..

be safe bro


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

@Theseus

Awesome post mate, you said pretty much everything that needed to be said. To confirm, I actually advised against him doing DNP six months straight, I advised him to stick with a dose of 250mg for 3-4 weeks, take a week off and see where he is. He wants to do that for a period of six months though.

@Best

Some good points have been raised in this thread, even though they might have seemed hostile towards you, they aren't

First point by myself though, is that I think it's awesome your researching deeply and asking questions, but when you ask specific questions like "how much bodyfat have you lost from your first cycle to now", and "how many pounds have you lost in one cycle", you must understand that these are individual results, and they will differ from person-to-person, even on DNP. The only way you can see how many pounds you can lose in one cycle, is by doing it by yourself. When you start your first DNP cycle, a good idea would be to start a log, so people can chime in with advice and help you along the way

Secondly, what is your goal after you lose all this weight? If you go back to your regular lifestyle which has made you the weight you are now, you will revert back to that if you don't change anything after the DNP. I have made that error, and have learnt from it well


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> The only thing of any importance I lost was my eyesight !


Sorry if this is a stupid question to you mate, but have you/would you ever run DNP again after the cataracts?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The fella is gonna do it whatever, and having taken DNP myself all I can say is rather him than me.....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

This is one of the best trolling threads I've read in a long while because it's presented in a way so moronic that you'd think no one could make it up... nice work OP


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Well i'm guessing you're thinking of using this sh1t in the summer aye? Well your answer simply put is FVCK NO i'm sweating like mad WITHOUT clothes dude if I added fat onto it it would be double then add DNP and you're dead dude. Cut down natty until jan with a good diet and cardio then use the DNP, don't be so fvcking lazy and go for the quick route obviously you're just eating to much and have no damn self control.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best said:


> ANSWER 1 yes I'm a medical student studying physiology, biochemistry and *grays anotemy* in my 1 year.
> 
> ANSWER 2 if I had experienced with dnp I wouldn't be asking from u guys , I'm just curious as people sometime ask me if they can use dnp , but I don't have a specific answer to it.


Greys Anatomy is a textbook.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Tassotti said:


> The only thing of any importance I lost was my eyesight !


Siir how much weight have u lost in 6 months of dnp use and how much body fat.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Grays Anatomy is a textbook.


I know it's a textbook , I meant anotemy.


----------



## Tiny Snake (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi,

I lost 55lbs while 22lbs where with the help of dnp, and 33lbs natty, maybe used some EC from time to time.

My take on DNP, I probably wont use it without any muscle sparring again (like AAS, GH, PH etc) since I lost to much muscles, dunno if it had anything to do with DNP or just my strict diet.

The best dose I used with DNP was 187mg ED, probably 200mg is still gtg for me.

As soon as I used 250mg I still felt okay, but I got sick cravings which I didnt experience on lower levels, adding ECA to the stack to suppress the appetite just gave me heart palpitation which I never have gotten from ECA alone before, but with 250mg it appeared. On lower DNP dosing ECA was g2g.

Mentally DNP ****s one badly, now I always will have in the back of my mind DNP as a tool for weightloss which is not good if you try to keep a good diet when bulking, because you can fool yourself that its okay to bulk since you will loose it with DNP.

Using DNP long term is probably more dangerous than one can think.

Use DNP for the last days of your cut instead of relying on it from the start.

Good luck.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Post # 90


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Best said:


> Hi guys have any one Lost 50 or 100 pound on dnp , in how much time and what were the doses and duration, and was it in single cycle with or without breaks or was it multiple cycles with or with out breaks.and any sides and the use of T3 supplementation in the long cycles. And if u know some one who have tried it. I'm not that much obese I'm 25 to 30 per body fat just wanted to know who have tried it. And please don't say that do cardio or diet as I have done it in the past and will try to do with these options , so please understand and any negative comment will not be tolerated. Please share ur experience or some one else u know as I will follow ur protocol to lose 100 or 50 pounds with dnp so be sincere and base ur answer respectfully.


This works. http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/kris-gethin-12-week-daily-trainer.html

Ditch the drugs


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Grays Anatomy is a textbook.


Or in the case of the op's studies, I think he's more likely to be referring to the tv program


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Or in the case of the op's studies, I think he's more likely to be referring to the tv program


Yup, considering that he studys Anatomy, he mispelt the word twice even after I corrected him......


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> Or in the case of the op's studies, I think he's more likely to be referring to the tv program
> 
> View attachment 154900
> [/Hahaaaaa


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So you want to lose weight while still shovelling **** down your throat?

Imo you don't deserve to lose weight, and with that attitude you won't.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> So you want to lose weight while still shovelling **** down your throat?
> 
> Imo you don't deserve to lose weight, and with that attitude you won't.


Ok I apologize for it , and please attitude was shown from both Sides.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Best said:


> Ok I apologize for it , and please attitude was shown from both Sides.


I wont tolerate it OP. how dare you


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

no offense mate but you should probably stop eat so god damn much and hit the gym hard add some cardio and you will do really good.

dnp is not the right choice for you right now, after the cycle u will probably get all your weight back anyway because you still havent learned how nutrition and diet works


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Best said:


> Hi guys have any one Lost 50 or 100 pound on dnp


No but I lost about 22 pounds in 3 weeks.



Best said:


> in how much time and what were the doses and duration, and was it in single cycle with or without breaks or was it multiple cycles with or with out breaks.


3 weeks of DNP @ 250 mg's a day, single cycle without breaks, reasons are that I never go beyond of 250 mg's a day and I never use it for more than 3 weeks in a row, so there you go.



Best said:


> any sides and the use of T3 supplementation in the long cycles.


Sides: Sweating like I were on a sauna, lethargy if not eating carbs every 2 hours, lethargy if eating less than 200 grams of carbs a day, hard time catching my breath while talking too much.



Best said:


> And if u know some one who have tried it.


Only users from here but I suspect that most of them had underdosed DNP so I don't take their talking too seriously.



Best said:


> Please share ur experience


Being honest I won't advice DNP to anyone because most of the people are irresponsible and when you are irresponsible with DNP you pay it with your life.

I can use it because I see the limit, I know when to say enough and when to stop, most of the fat people is fat because they cannot do this and that's the reason why you get these ignorant but certain replies.

Ignorant because everything you consume is a poison, from water to fruit, meat, dairy, etc. in terms that if in certain amounts it will make you sick and kill you.

Certain because the amount of DNP that will kill you is very very very very close to the amount that people usually consume, this in irresponsible hands means disaster.

So DNP haters come here and vomit "Diet and cardio", totally ignoring your request and right after that they go to continue with their binging and starving eating disorder, abusing on animal protein (all the degenerative diseases come from eating animal protein), cocacola (it's used to remove rust from cars in some countries), fast food (self explanatory), dairy (causes mucus on your colon that among other things inhibits the absortion of nutrients), sugary foods (promotes and accelerates cancer), etc... But they are right, the lifestyle is the problem, if you don't change it you will end up where you started, it doesn't matter what you believe or think.

Now, as for my experience:

I did a frontload and it didn't change the fat loss at all.

After 3 weeks on 250 mg's a day I had bad sides, joint's pain and rashes.

I did 250 mg's a day and was perfect, no T3 since my lethargy always stopped with carbs. I eated 70/15/15, 300 grams of carbs, 75 grams of protein, about 30 grams of fats. lost 10 kg's of fat in 21 days. I didn't do any kind of exercise at all in these 3 weeks.

I did 350 mg's a day and had a hard time catching my breath, had extreme joint's pain (this one scared me) in my shoulder and on my back, my nose bleeded 3 times, believe me, the heat is the last of the concerns, in fact is a good side if you use DNP on winter time like I did.

I did 500 mg's by accident, took 2 pills of 125 mg in the morning, had to take 1 at night, don't know why the hell I took 2, the next day and the only thing I will tell you is: I was begging to get killed, not joking, I wanted to shoot myself in the head. The feeling is indescribable, nothing to do with heat, your existence hurts, you feel like dying in agony, my blood was pain and my being was being tortured from the inside to the outside, I lost my mind.

I hope it's enough for you.

So, in my personal notes I have:

1.- Frontloading is a waste of time and money.

2.- Never do more than 250 mg's a day.

3.- Never use it for more than 3 weeks.

4.- Never eat less than 300 grams of carbs a day, no fructose.

5.- Never eat less than 2000 cals a day.

6.- T3 is unnecessary.

7.- Drink 4 liter of water a day.

8.- Wait 3 weeks after last pill to start another cycle if I do want to do it.

9.- If someone does more than 250 mg's a day then his/her DNP should be underdosed.

10.- Add to ignored list all the people that post "diet and cardio" on DNP's threads.

11.- Every cycle should be 250 mg's a day for 3 weeks, no exception.

12.- Lifting weights is unnecessary and if I do it, I do it with machines only.

13.- No diuretics or sauna while on DNP.

14.- Avoid having sex just in case.

15.- Only ask and take advices from DiggyV


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Grays Anatomy is a textbook.


Indeed Grays anatomy is a text book, a very old, traditional type of textbook...usually collecting dust in the medical library than on student's bookshelf nowadays.

good as reference but not good to study with..very very few universities in UK actually recommend their students to buy it, or as one of their core textbooks to own.

functional anatomy or surgical anatomy are more practical and therefore being used. especially universities has long adopted system based teaching curriculum instead of subject based method. I presume OP is not studying in UK? granted, some of the universities in UK are still teaching in traditional method, but only 2-3 of them as far as I know.

Even with postgraduate surgical exams, rarely grays anatomy is being used as the main textbook.

Btw, it's anatomy and not anotemy..

but these are off topics from the original post.... fftopic:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> The only thing of any importance I lost was my eyesight !





Best said:


> Siir how much weight have u lost in 6 months of dnp use and how much body fat.


This made me laugh. Fvck losing eyesight, how much weight did you lose :lol:


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

PaulB said:


> This made me laugh. Fvck losing eyesight, how much weight did you lose :lol:


I was sympathetic with him on the other post about his lost eye sight but he was using 500 mg per day.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

vineary2242 said:


> DNP is a hot topic button for trolls and hot opinions. I do know people who have lost over 100 lbs using DNP. Dose was not high dose and it was over time.
> 
> I personally lost 100 kilo NOT using DNP !!!! I learned about and used DNP AFTER I lost my 100 kilo. I would have to say I am in the side of debate that I think DNP has a bad reputation and that it can be used to aid weight loss; however it has many side's and the sides are nasty and dangerous. But when push comes to shove if you are educated on the benefits and dangers, it is the person's choice to use or not.


How much dose were they taking and for how much time and we're taking breaks between those long cycles, did they have any severe side effects and how much body fat they have lost.please explain in detail of every obese individual who have used it successfully.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best said:


> How much dose were they taking and for how much time and we're taking breaks between those long cycles, did they have any severe side effects and how much body fat they have lost.please explain in detail of every obese individual who have used it successfully.


Mate...I'll call you that coz I'm being nice. Can't you see that the post he made is bogus?

Or is he a friend of yours? :lol:


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Mate...I'll call you that coz I'm being nice. Can't you see that the post he made is bogus?
> 
> Or is he a friend of yours? :lol:


Thanks man There was something wrong with that post , there was another forum he was telling the same thing but still I'm curious about his posts and thanks for being nice I appreciate it.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

vineary2242 said:


> So I'm Bogus...
> 
> I'll save you folks the hassle of going to my profile to look. Here are two. This one is from when I was about 140 Kilo and then one from when I was 75 kilo. A few others are on my profile. You can call me a ****, an ass, whatever... but don't think that I didn't bust my ass to do a life changing transformation which few people in the world have the ability to do.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate if ur are offended my us, but i didnt called u bogus the other guy on the thread did, i respect ur opinion and if u can look above i asked a question from u so i was on ur side. On the other thread u give me advice about how 7 obese people who used dnp lost weight, as i think ur an experienced guy about the subject , how much did the obese who used dnp lost weight and how much fat they have lost and in how much duration with any breaks in between , please explain the detail of each obese patient if u have any idea and about the dosages. And u talked about another drug SR9009 does it works like dnp or is it an save alternative.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Are you related to Sigma? Do you drive an X1? Lol


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

militant said:


> Are you related to Sigma? Do you drive an X1? Lol


No but his mum does and she lets him take pictures of it every now and then... :whistling:


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> No but his mum does and she lets him take pictures of it every now and then... :whistling:


Lol


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> No but his mum does and she lets him take pictures of it every now and then... :whistling:


You seem very strange like the other type.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Best said:


> You seem very strange like the other type.


It was a dig at Sigma (an ex member) not you.

Long story..


----------



## Sportbilly (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll post (within the month) on the initial results of an isolated SR9009 protocol (variable daily oral dosages of 50/100/200 mg).


----------

